

As the Valley Burns Up, Boston Readies Its Next Act - fmotlik
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/04/as-the-valley-burns-up-boston-readies-its-next-act/

======
m0rganic
I moved to Boston from Austin when Kinvey got into TechStars (2011). At the
time Austin was a "fun" place to live but a hard place to start a venture-
backed startup. Boston has been a great place to grow our team. Our first five
engineering hires were awesome and we continue to find great talent and
support from the startup network here.

------
fmotlik
We've been here in Boston now for about 18 months and for a European company
it's been awesome. Great Network, great people time difference to european
time is manageable.

Flights to SF are easy and the city has a great work focus, while feeling very
small towney, in a good sense.

